# [Probleme] Internetverbindung einrichten über Router mit integriertem ADSL Modem



## Laire (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bekomme es nicht eine Vernünftige Verbindung über meinen Router zu meinem Anbieter einzurichten.

Router: Linksys WAG54G

Ich habe bei meinem Router alles so eingestellt, wie es in der Anleitung beschrieben war.

Die Einstellung könnt Ihr unter: http://www.ug-team.de/recht/routerkonf.jpg 

einsehen. Bei meiner Netzwerk umgebung werden folgende Verbindungen angezeigt:







Die Hilcom-Verbindung ist noch von meinem alten DSL Modem (ohne Router).

Normalerweise sollte er ja in das Internetgehen sobald ich einen Browser öffne, aber das macht er nicht. Wenn ich bei Internetverbindung auf aktivieren gehe, zeigt er kurz an, das er Verbindet, aber beendet dann sofort wieder.

Das komische ist, das ich mit der alten Hilcom-Verbindung noch ins Internet rein kann, aber nur wenn ich dort Benutzername und Passwort eingeben, eigentlich sollte das ja mit der Eingabe der Verbindungsdaten in den Router automatisch gehen.

Ich habe jetzt wirklich keine Ahnung mehr woran es liegen könnt, bitte helft mir.

Dei Zugangsdaten zum Anbieter sind auf jeden Fall richtig eingegeben.


MfG
Markus"Laire"Bodmann


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. Januar 2005)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du den Router richtig angesteckt hast? Wenn die Hilcom-Verbindung noch funktioniert schaut es fast so aus, als wär dein Modem noch angesteckt?
Hat der Router evtl. ein automatisches Setup?


----------



## Laire (17. Januar 2005)

Problem gelöst, durfte keinen Namen bei Service-Name eintragen...


----------

